# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Poezi Franceze

## 2043

*Prej largesise ku ndodhesh...*


_
Prej largesise ku ndodhesh, ti ke per te mesuar
Te me degjosh me zemer me fort sesa me vesh.
Per t`ardhur gjer tek une, qe rri duke veshtruar,
Ti ne vetvete ura dhe rruge do te gjesh.


Ne mes nje oqean i tere na ka ndare,
E pyje e fusha e male na kane ndare ne mes.
Porse  njeri pas tjetrit ata do zhduken fare,
Kur ti te hedhesh syte drejt bregut ku te pres._

..................................................*ZHYL  SYPERVIEL*

................................................_Jules Supervielle_

----------


## 2043

*Vargje te improvizuara ne nje album*


_Libri me i rendesishem, eshte libri i jetes vete,
Qe smbyllet dot e s`celet kur qefi te ta kete;
Peisazhi interesant aty dy here s`lexohet,
Se fleta e pashmangshme vetiu rrotullohet;
Te ktheheshim do deshem te faqja qe na ka enda,
Dhe ja ku na ze gishti, faqen me vdekjen brenda._

*ALFONS DE LAMARTIN*

----------


## pranvera bica

...me pelqen ideja juaj...vazhdoni.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Ja  po e shtoj edhe une nje poem te poetit: *Arthur Rimbaud*


OFELIA 

Mbi valën e qete e te zeze ku yjet flenë
E bardha Ofeli përkundet si zambak i madh
Noton lehte - lehte fjetur mes vellos se gjate
Zërat e natës për te këndojnë me kor ne pyll 

Ka me se një mije vjet qe e trishtuara Ofeli
Noton, fantazme e bardhe mbi lumin e zi,
Ka me se njëmijë vjet qe e ëmbla marrëzi
Murmurit këngën e saj ne muzgjet plot mërzi 

Era i puth gjinjtë e bardhe zbuluar si korale
E lulet e vellot mbi ujë e përkundin butësisht;
Shelgjet qajnë me dënese mbi supet e brishte
Kallamat feshferijne mbi balln' e saj ëndërrimtar 

Te tulatur zambakët e ujit qajnë me dënesë;
Kur ndodh qe ajo zgjohet për një te shkurtër çast
Një krah zogu mbi peme dridhet plot me shprese
Nga yjet e arte lart një kënge misterioze zbret ... 

O e zbehta Ofeli ! E bukur si dëbore !
Vdiqe vogëlushe e një lume me vete te morri !
Dhe erërat qe fryjnë nga malet e Norvegjisë
Me gjuhen e lirisë lehtas te folën ne udhëtim... 

Një fryme e panjohur flokët t'i tund me shpoti
Shpirti yt ëndërrimtar ca tinguj te çuditshëm nxjerr;
Zemra jote e brishte këngën e Natyrës dëgjon
Ne rrafshina, peme dhe psherëtimat e netëve; 

Një mëngjes prilli, një bukurosh djalosh i zbehte
I gjore e i marre ne gjunjë u ul pranë teje
E zhurm' e detrave plot dallge, grahme e pafund
Fryu mbi te bukurit e te butet gjinj te tu si fëmije ... 

Qiell ! Dashuri ! Liri ! Jan' endrra o djalosh i marre !
Ndaj u shkrive ti ne trupn' e saj si bora ne zjarr
E vizione drithëruese t'i mbyten fjalët ne goje
- Dhe fundi i tmerrshëm t'i mbylli te bukurit sy blu 

E poeti thotë se nga bardhësia e yjeve larte
Ajo zbret te kërkoje natën lulet qe ka këputur,
E ka pare mbi lume, shtrire mbi tyl te bardhe
Te bukuren Ofeli qe noton si zambak liqeni … 

( Arthur Rimbaud - 15 maj 1870 )

----------


## 2043

*Plaka e bukur*
_
Kloris qe, qysh prej kohe, kjo zemer t`esht` kushtuar,
Qe pasioni im te ngre si yll ne qiell,
Fatin e zemres sime a s`ke per ta ndryshuar
Dhe dimrit te jetes sime t`i falesh ca dite gjithe diell?

Pa lere zine tende dhe falme lumturine !
Fytyra jote vel te kete ?! A s`eshte mekat ?
Dil nga nata e perzishme dhe dehme me magjine
E atij veshtrimi hyjnor, zhuritur qe me pat...

Qyshkur adhurimtari i yt jam i padukur;
Po mbushen dyzet vjet qe me ke robin tend;
Dhe dashuruar kam ate koke te bukur
Me floket ar te verdhe apo me floket argjend.

Nga syte e tu si yje m`u ndez kjo zemra e  gjore;
Me dogjen si rrufe veshtrimet plot shkelqim;
Po gjer sa ishe ti e lidhur me kurore,
Virtytit tend iu fala dhe e fsheha zjarin tim.

E di se sa respekt duhet te kem ndaj teje
Dhe kurre s`e kam shfaqur deshiren qe me tret;
E fshehta e zemres sime u mbyll perbrenda meje
E i jam rrefyer vetem ndokujt qe s`flet.
_
vazhdon...........

*
FRANSUA MEJNAR*

----------


## riza2008

*Nji e tërë....

Djalli,në dhomën time të lart,
K'të mëngjes erdhi të më vizitojë,
E, duke dashur të më fusë në çark,
Tha: "Më duhet mirë ta kuptoj"?.

Mes gjithë atyre kurbave plot bukuri,
Që trupin ia kompozojnë magjishëm,
Prej nga krijohet tërë ajo e saja fuqi,
Nga pjesët zi e rozë të bashkuara lirshëm.

Cila është më e ëmbëla?- O shpirti im!
Ti përgjigjem plot neveri ia hedh:
"Gjersa për mua është e tëra një shërim,
Asgjë prej saj unë s'mund të zgjidh.

Kur m'është pasioni në k"të jetë,
S'dua t'ja di nga buron magjia e saj.
Ajo si Agimi dritfortë sytë ti vret,
E si Nata të ngushëllon në vaj.

Harmonia e atij trupi të hijshëm
Është sajuar deri në përsosmëri,
E ç'do kërkim është i pafuqishëm,
Një qënie tjetër t'i gjëjë ngjashmëri.

O metamorfozë e një krijimi mistik,
Ku të gjitha ndjenjat kam shkrirë unë!
Se është frymëzimi yt që bëhet muzikë,
Ashtu si zëri yt që bëhet parfum!"*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Falemnderit pranvera bica,
shum me pelqeu.

----------


## Mciri

> *Vargje te improvizuara ne nje album*
> 
> 
> _Libri me i rendesishem, eshte libri i jetes vete,
> Qe smbyllet dot e s`celet kur qefi te ta kete;
> Peisazhi interesant aty dy here s`lexohet,
> Se fleta e pashmangshme vetiu rrotullohet;
> Te ktheheshim do deshem te faqja qe na ka enda,
> Dhe ja ku na ze gishti, faqen me vdekjen brenda._
> ...


Urime per cilesine e perkthimeve tuaja; jo vetem te ketij qe kam cituar.
Pershendetje te perzemerta, Mciri.

----------


## 2043

*Meshiroje.
Malli i saj shkoi si nje ender e marre.
Plagen tende e pa, por s`munde te shpetosh.
Gjith`ata lot, besome, nuk qene genjeshtare.
Por dhe po t`ishin falja.
.....................................Ti di te dashurosh.*



_Alfred De Myse_

----------


## pranvera bica

Nje buzeqeshje

Nje buzeqeshje asgje nuk kushton
Por atij qe ia jep,jeten i pasuron
Ajo lumturon ate qe e merr
Pa varferuar ate qe nga buza e nxjerr.

Ajo nuk zgjat vecse nje moment
Por kujtimi i saj shpesh te le pa mend
Asnje s'eshte i pasur per t'ia anashkaluar ate
Dhe asnje s'eshte i  varfer per t'mos e merituar ate.

Ajo eshte shenje e ndjeshme e miqesise
Eshte drite dhe pasqyrim i miresise
Ajo i jep guxim me te dekujaruarit
Dhe ngushellim me te trishtuarit

Asnje nuk blihet nuk merret hua
Dhe as nuk vidhet
As jepet hua dhe as shitet
Ajo ka vlere vetem ne castin qe jepet...



Shqiperuar nga frengjishtja nga mesuesja e talentuar e gjuhes frenge Suzana Cekrezi.
Shkolla e gjuheve te huaja  Korce!

----------


## 2043

ZANGRA

Zangra ma thone emrin, tetar jam emeruar
Ne frontin e Beloncios, permbi rrafshine lartuar
Prej nga do vije armiku dhe hero do behem une.
Tek pres pra kete dite, tek s`kam pra asnje pune,
Zbres ne qytet te cupat plot tridhjet here ne muaj
Ato per dashurine flasin, ... e une per kuaj


Zangra ma thone emrin, dhe kapiten graduar
Ne frontin e Beloncios, permbi rrafshine lartuar
Prej nga do vije armiku dhe hero do behem une.
Tek pres pra kete dite, tek s`kam pra asnje pune,
Zbres ne qytet te piqem  me nje zonje te huaj
Ajo per dashurine  me flet , ... e une per kuaj


Zangra ma thone emrin, tash komandant graduar
Ne frontin e Beloncios, permbi rrafshine lartuar
Prej nga do vije armiku dhe hero do behem une.
Tek pres pra kete dite, tek s`kam pra asnje pune,
Zbres ne qytet te Pedro, nje dore kumar te luaj
Ai  bromp per dashurine  , ... dhe une bromp  per kuaj


Zangra ma thone emrin, kolonel i sprovuar
Ne frontin e Beloncios, permbi rrafshine lartuar
Prej nga do vije armiku dhe hero do behem une.
Tek pres pra kete dite, tek s`kam pra asnje pune,
Zbres te vejusha e Pedros , me padurim pothuaj
Dhe flas  per dashurine , por.....ajo flet  per kuaj


Zangra ma thone emrin, gjeneral i cgraduar
Dje ika nga  Beloncios, permbi rrafshine lartuar
Ku erdhi tashme armiku  dhe hero  s`u bera une

*ZHAK BREL*

----------

Mr-Bledi (05-03-2014)

----------


## Ksanthi

e bukur kjo poezia se kisha hasur ne jeten time.

----------


## 2043

_Tek ktheja nga dasma, isha aq e lodhur
Sa ndaj nje burimi ndenja per t`u shplodhur
Pa n`ujet e kthjellte kam hyre per tu lare,
Pastaj me gjethe prej lisi jam thare...

N`degen me te larte bilbili ja thosh;
Kendo o bilbil, pse te mos kendosh?
Plot hare e gaz e ke zemren ti
Ndersa une timen plot vrer e plot zi
Se Pieri i dashur nuk me dashka prap,
Vetem per nje gonxhe qe s`desha tia jap.

Ah sikur gonxhja ende ne dege te ish
Dhe Pieri i dashur te me desh serish !_

*Popullore franceze nga shek XVIII*

----------


## Ksanthi

> _Tek ktheja nga dasma, isha aq e lodhur
> Sa ndaj nje burimi ndenja per t`u shplodhur
> Pa n`ujet e kthjellte kam hyre per tu lare,
> Pastaj me gjethe prej lisi jam thare...
> 
> N`degen me te larte bilbili ja thosh;
> Kendo o bilbil, pse te mos kendosh?
> Plot hare e gaz e ke zemren ti
> Ndersa une timen plot vrer e plot zi
> ...


super................

----------


## ooooo

*KURORËZIM*

Mëse një ditë hapat e ëndrrave të tua rastësisht do të sjellin
poshtë shtëpisë sime e zemra jote aty do ndalet për një cast
atje,
mes erës së luleve në botën e zemres sime që troket butësisht
për të qenë
së bashku
qoftë edhe një cast,
për një psherëtim,
për nje rrahje zemre,
kokën mbeshtetur mbi timin gjoks,
buzët e mia mbi tëndin ballë,
mes perkëdheljesh ëmbëlsisht pa fund,
në bashkim shpirtrash gjer ne barrierën e kohrave,
sdo na mjaftonin as njëmijë vjet.
E une do flisja me gjuhën e syve të mi,
këtyre liqeneve të thellë që falin gjithmon,
do flisja me gjuhën e duarve te mia delikate rreth fytyrës tënde
cdo  rrudhë dhimbjeje është mbushur me dashurinë time.
Me buzët e mia ne gojën tënde dashurinë do e shprehja bukurisht,
në lartësi ndjenjash qiellore që cdo krijesë njerëzore do të ketë njohur,
me të cmendurin passion,
nga thellesitë e trupit drejt syve të ty,
nga duart e mia në të tuat duar,
nga buzët e tua në trupin tim,
nga sytë e tu ne zemrën time.
Dhe me ëmblat duar mbyllmë lehtë,
të rëndat qepalla nga hullitë e deteve,
që të lumtura për të vetmën herë në jetën time,
thithën nektarin hyjnor të jem e dashuruar,
kaq thellësisht me më të bukurën e të zjarrtën menyrë.

Sa herë qe do mbyll sytë e gjer në të fundmen frymë,
para meje do të shfaqen karvana beduinësh,
prej të cilëve zogj të praruar do të fluturojnë
drejt detit e erërave,
duke shkuar drejt brigjeve të reja,
zemër lehtë se kanë jetuar 
qoftë dhe një cast të vetëm.


*CLAUDE CHATRON-COLLIET 2008*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

KURORËZIM



Në se një ditë hapat e endrrave të tua rastësisht do të sjellin
Poshtë shtëpisë sime e zemra jote plagë aty do ndalet për një çast,
Atje,
Mes erës së luleve, në botën e zemrës sime që troket butësisht
Për të qenë
Së bashku
Qofte edhe për një çast,
Për një psherëtimë,
Për një rrahje zemre,
Kokën mbështetur mbi timin gjoks,
Buzët e mia mbi tendin ballë,
Mes përkëdheljesh ëmbëlsisht pa fund,
Në bashkim shpirtrash gjer në barrierat e kohëve,
S’do të na mjaftonin as njëmijë vjet.
E unë do flisja me gjuhen e syve të mi,
Këtyre liqejve të thellë që falin gjithmonë,
Do flisja me gjuhën e duarve të mia delikate rreth fytyrës tende
Ku çdo rrudhe dhimbje është mbushur plot me dashurinë time.
Me buzët e mia në gojën tende dashurinë do ta shprehja bukurisht,
Në lartësi ndjenjash qiellore që çdo krijesë njerëzore do ketë njohur,
Me te çmendurin pasion,
Nga thellësitë e trupit drejt syve të tu,
Nga duart e mia në të tuat duar,
Nga buzët e tua në trupin tim,
Nga sytë e tu në zemrën time.
Dhe me të ëmblat duar mbyllmë lehtë,
Të rëndat qepalla nga hullitë e detrave,
Që të lumtura për të vetmen herë në timen jetë,
Thithen nektarin Hyjnor të jem e Dashuruar,
Kaq thellësisht e me të bukuren e të zjarrtën mënyrë. 

Dhe sa herë që do mbyll sytë e gjer në fundmen frymë,
Para meje do shfaqen karvanë beduinësh,
Prej të cilëve zogj të praruar do fluturojnë
Drejt detit e erërave,
Duke shkuar drejt brigjesh të reja,
Zemerlehtë se kanë jetuar,
Qoftë dhe një të vetëm çast. 



Claude Chatron-Colliet©2008

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

DETI DHE DASHURIA
(sonetë)

Dhe deti dhe dashuria kanë hidhërimin për fat,
Dhe deti është dhimbje e dashuria plagë po ashtu.
Humbasim në dashuri ashtu siç zhytemi ne det,
Se dhe dashuria ashtu si deti nuk është pa stuhi. 

Ai që ujrat ka frikë ta shkojë jetën nëpër brigje.
Që dhimbjeve e vuajtjeve të dashurisë u trembet
E veten se le të rrëmbehet prej të sajave flakë,
Prapë aty do vejë në mortje e humbje do tretet !

Nëna e dashurisë pat detin për djep e strehim *
Prej dashurisë del zjarri e nena e tij prej ujit lind,
Por uji kundër zjarrit me kot lufton plot mundim.

Në se uji arrin të fikë një grusht prushi dashurie,
Dashuria jote më djeg shume e plot dhimbje është.
Të mundja atë zjarr me detin e lotëve të mi ta shuaj.    

* Afrodita (Venusi )

----------


## ooooo

*DASHURI PËR ELSËN* 


Jam xheloz për çdo pikë shi
që me puthje më shëmbëllen
më bëjnë të ndjej xhelozi
sytë e gjithçkaje që shkëlqen

Kur e zë jam xheloz për bletën
për pasqyrën ku ajo shihet
për harrimin për kujtesën
dhe për gjumin ku kridhet

Për trotuarin që ajo zgjedh 
për erën që e fshik me duar
në ëndërr gjumin ma vjedh
xhelozia ime që rri zgjuar

Jam xheloz për një këngë një ofsh
për një hukamë e një rënkim
për zymbylat jam xheloz
për një parfum për një kujtim

Jam xheloz për statujat në shesh
tunduese me ata sy zgavra
jam xheloz kur ajo hesht
për fletën e bardhë që ka përpara

Për një qeshje a një lëvdatë
dimrit për një drithmë të lehtë 
për një fustan që vesh në shtat
pranverës për drurët e blertë

Jam xheloz kur i pëlqen zjarri
për një degë që e ndjek prapa
për krehërin në flokët ngjyrë ari
në ag më bën xheloz mesnata

për gjithçka që ka për zemër 
për zumrudët që stolisin
ah, nata e ligë nata shemër
më hijet e saj ma mer shpirtin

Çdo stinë ndjej xhelozi
më ngulen njëmijë gozhdë
jam xheloz gjer në marrëzi
jam xheloz si një qen xheloz

Kur vonohet një grimë herë
jam xheloz për botën mbarë
gjestet e saj janë mister
jam xheloz për çdo kitarë.


*Louis Aragon*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Zhak Prever - Tri shkrepse në errësirë ...


Parisi në errësirë  

Tri shkrepse të ndezura
Njëra pas tjetrës në errësirë.
E para për të parë
Fytyrën tende,
E dyta për të parë
Sytë e tu,
E fundit për të parë
Gojën tënde.
Dhe pastaj
Errësirë e plotë për ti kujtuar ato
Teksa fort të shtrëngoj në krahët e mi.

----------


## ooooo

PUTHJA

Mijera e mijera vjet
Nuk do kishin mjaftuar,
Per te treguar 
Te voglen sekonde pafundesie
Kur ti me perqafove,
Ku une te perqafova.
Ish nje cast ne driten e dimrit
Ne Parkun Montsouris ne Paris.
Ne Paris.
Mbi toke.
Mbi kete toke qe eshte nje yll.



O sueda po pse ke postu serish te njejten poezi mi, apo nuk te pelqeu versioni im hahahhahahah

----------

